# Stromanbieterwechsel bei 2 Tarifzähler



## centrox (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
hat zwar nichts mit SPS zu tun, aber ich denke daß sich hier trotzdem einige auskennen...
Unser Stromversorger hat mal wieder die Preise erhöht, was mich mal zum Nachrechnen animiert hat. Wir haben einen 2 Tarifzähler, also Nebentarif und Haupttarif. Unsere Stromverteilung ist in etwa 55% HT und 45%NT.
Ich hab mal einige Preise verglichen und es würde sich durchaus ein Wechsel lohnen zu einem anderen Anbieter ohne Nebentarif.

Wir haben einen Boiler der immer Nachts automatisch einschaltet. Wie wäre es dann bei einem neuen Anbieter mit nur einem Tarif. Muss ich den dann immer manuel einschalten? Oder kann man den irgendwie einstellen (bzw. verdrahten) daß der dann die ganze Zeit auf die eingestellte Wärme (wie so ein Küchenboiler) heizt???

Ich nehm mal an das der Zähler trotzdem drinbleiben kann, er wird dann nur den Haupttarif hochzählen, oder brauch ich dann sogar einen neuen Zähler?

Hat hier wer schon Erfahrung mit so nem Wechsel gemacht. Laut den Homepagen der diversen alternativ Anbieter geht sowas wohl ganz einfach, nur zu 2 Tarif zählern hab ich nichts gefunden.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für Antworten


----------



## edison (2 Juli 2009)

Der Zähler ist eigentlich Eigentum des Versorgungsnetzbetreibers.
Wenn denen das Teil zu wertvoll ist, dann tauschen die den auch aus.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Juli 2009)

die zähler werden im normalfall nicht ausgetauscht, da aufwand zu gross
Kosten = [(HT + NT) * Einheitspreis] + Grundgebühr

Dein Boiler bekommt im Moment eine freigabe vom EVU über die Fernwirktechnick, wann er heizen darf. hier musst du das abklemmen und eine brücke rein machen


----------



## centrox (2 Juli 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Dein Boiler bekommt im Moment eine freigabe vom EVU über die Fernwirktechnick, wann er heizen darf. hier musst du das abklemmen und eine brücke rein machen



Aha, so in der Art hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht, auch wenn ich mich da selber nicht rantrau. Bin halt doch schwachstromer... Alles über 24 Volt fass ich ungern an, vor allem wenns kein Plan dazu gibt....

Mein Bekannter, ein Elektroinstallateur lock ich wenns soweit ist einfach mal mit der Aussicht auf Bier in die Wohnung...:sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben vor gut einem Jahr zu den *Stadtwerken Tübingen* gewechselt.

Die waren damals günstig und die haben auch einen Doppeltarif.

Wie gerade gesehen habe, muss ich mal wieder die Preise vergleichen, danke
für den Denkanstoss .


----------



## chrismon (3 Juli 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> die zähler werden im normalfall nicht ausgetauscht, da aufwand zu gross
> Kosten = [(HT + NT) * Einheitspreis] + Grundgebühr
> 
> Dein Boiler bekommt im Moment eine freigabe vom EVU über die Fernwirktechnick, wann er heizen darf. hier musst du das abklemmen und eine brücke rein machen


 
Hallo!!
Also bei einer Wärmepumpe muss man extra das Rundsteuergerät einbauen damit das EVU Last abwerfen kann. Drumm denke ich muss das bei dem Boiler auch so sein. Am besten mit dem Netzbetreiber absprechen oder in seinen Technischen-Anschlussbedingungen (TAB) nachlesen. Habe ich bei meinem EVU Online gefunden.

Gruß Chrismon


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juli 2009)

chrismon schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Also bei einer Wärmepumpe muss man extra das Rundsteuergerät einbauen damit das EVU Last abwerfen kann. Drumm denke ich muss das bei dem Boiler auch so sein. Am besten mit dem Netzbetreiber absprechen oder in seinen Technischen-Anschlussbedingungen (TAB) nachlesen. Habe ich bei meinem EVU Online gefunden.
> 
> Gruß Chrismon


 
Prinipell stimmt das was du sagst, aber

Nachstrom wurde erfunden, um Kraftwerke usw. in lastarmen Zeiten besser auszunützen. Damals gingen die Leute halt noch früh ins Bett und sassen nicht ewig vor dem PC . Heute ist der Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht nicht mehr so grass, weswegen E-Heizungen auch nicht mehr gepowert werden.
Das EVU hat zusätzlich zum Zähler einen Rundsteuerempfänger eingebaut, um E-Speicherheizungen, Boiler und auch Wärmepumpen zu steuern.
Da es hier aber darum geht, ganz auf den Nachtstrom zu verzichten, ist es  egal, wann der Boiler heizt, da preislich kein Vorteil mehr vorhanden ist.
Der Boiler soll weiter funktionieren, aber der neue Anbieter hat keinen Nachtstrom im Angebot. Ich denke mal der alte Netzbetreiber baut den Rundsteuerempfänger nicht aus. Aber warum sollte man den Boiler nicht auf Dauerbetrieb stellen und auch ständig warmes Wasser haben.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es sich um einen Boiler für einen Haushalt und nicht für ein Krankenhaus handelt. Also wird der Netzbetreiber es nicht merken, dass ein Verbraucher tagsüber mehr da ist.
Die Frage ist, lohnt es sich das warme Wasser weiterhin mit Strom zu machen, oder wäre eine Gasheizung mit Solarpanel eine Alternative?


----------



## centrox (3 Juli 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, lohnt es sich das warme Wasser weiterhin mit Strom zu machen, oder wäre eine Gasheizung mit Solarpanel eine Alternative?



Stimmt, aber da es eine Mietwohnung ist und der Vermieter nichts ändern will wird das warme Wasser eben weiterhin mit Strom gemacht.

Richtig, es handelt sich um einen 80L Boiler, der das Wasser für das Bad bereitstellt. In dem Haushalt wohnen 5 Personen, und wenn alle Duschen wollen reicht das Wasser eh nicht, sondern es muss mit der "Schnellladetaste" tagsüber wieder manuel aufgeladen werden. Natürlich wär hier auch noch die Möglichkeit, in Zukunft einfach immer täglich manuel Aufladen... Denk mal Energietechnisch ist es völlig egal ob der Boiler lange mit wenig Leistung heizt, oder kurz und mit voller Leitung???

Große Verbraucher wie Spülmaschine und Waschmaschine wurden bislang auch immer Nachts laufen gelassen um den billigen Strom nutzen zu können. Häte nun auch den Vorteil dass man dann auch nicht immer bis abend warten müsste.

Bisher ist der Ökostrom 1*2*3 Energie mein Favorit, und würde bei gesamten Verbauch (HT+NT) auch einiges sparen gegenüber dem bisherigen Anbieter, der EnBW. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter?


----------



## PeterEF (3 Juli 2009)

Welche Leistung hat das Teil?
Wenn 12kW überschritten werden, ist sowieso eine Meldung beim VNB fällig und dieser könnte dann Sperrzeiten dafür fordern.



> Dein Boiler bekommt im Moment eine freigabe vom EVU über die Fernwirktechnick, wann er heizen darf. hier musst du das abklemmen und eine brücke rein machen


 
Falls sowas eingebaut ist: davon würde ich die Finger lassen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juli 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Welche Leistung hat das Teil?
> Wenn 12kW überschritten werden, ist sowieso eine Meldung beim VNB fällig und dieser könnte dann Sperrzeiten dafür fordern.
> 
> 
> ...



12kw bei 80L?

Dann pass mal auf, dass nichts überkocht


----------



## centrox (3 Juli 2009)

12KW...
ne der Boiler heizt, wenn ich die Schnellladetaste drücke mit 6KW und wenn er sich nachts langsam aufheizt mit 2KW.
Also von dem her alles im grünen Bereich....

@AUDSUPERUSER: Danke für deine PM 

gruß


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2009)

Also EVU Gebiet Rheinland Pfalz werden Wärmepumpen sogar über eine Zeitschaltuhr mit Abschaltzeitfenster Betrieben.
Also Quasie bis auf glaub gesammt max 1H Abschaltzeit.
Rundsteuergeräte bleiben Gebietsweise auch drin, nur eben wird HT und NT zu gleichem Preis Abgerechnet.
Im Saargebiet, wird das Rundsteuergerät wohl meist nur noch zur möglichen Lastabtrennung genutzt.
Also wenn die meinen es Auszubauen, hast die Möglichkeit es eben auch durch eine Zeitschaltuhr auf Zeiträume wie Morgens, Mittags, Abends, also quasie Zeitfenster Einzustellen.
Allerdings würde ich dann dem Vermieter vorschlagen, weil auch Energiekosten senkend, dien Boiler, weil eh zu klein gegen einen Durchlauferhitzer mit 18KW Elektronisch zu Tauschen. Leitung und Sicherungen sollten allerdings dann dafür ausgelegt sein. Also hart am Limit, 5*2,5mm² an 20A Automaten. Besser und auch Korrekter 5*6mm² an 25A Sicherungen.
Eben wohl eine Investition, die der Vermieter nicht tragen wollen wird, und eben nur Nutzen auf seiten seiner Mieter... Weniger Stromverbrauch durch zielgerichtetes Heizen.


----------

